# Quail Hunting



## Reformingstudent (Mar 31, 2006)

Found this game a few weeks ago after the Dick Chaney accident. http://www.quailhuntingschool.com/flash.php


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 31, 2006)

Well that was fun.


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 31, 2006)




----------



## bigheavyq (Apr 6, 2006)

that was crazy


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 7, 2006)

That was fun. I drank to much though.


----------

